# Campground Info For Monterey / Sf Area



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Fellow CA/San Francisco OB'ers:

We are thinking of making a trip to the SF area this summer and would approciate some feedback on campgrounds & routes.

First stop in the area is at "Marina Dunes RV" in Marina, CA (Monterey area). Has anyomne stayed here? Looks like a nice place.

Second stop in the area is "Big Basin Redwoods State Park".

From BBRWSP, I plan to take "Empire Grade", "Pine Flat Rd", "Bonny Doon Rd" route down to Davenport to catch "Cabrillo Hwy". Question - Is this a route that one can easily negotiate pulling a TT?

Our "base camp" in teh SF is going to be "SF RV Resort" in Pacifica.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Although I haven't stayed in those exact same campgrounds, I have camped in the area.

My recommendation: once you determine which campground suits your fancy, make the reservations ASAP, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Marina is traditionally windy with a pretty good undertow in the surf. Not the best for playing in the surf. 

If the beach is what you want, I think you would be happier about 40 minutes north at either New Brighton state beach or Seacliff State Beach. Seacliff is right on the beach. They have full hook-ups but they fill up quick. They have no hook-up sites that are 50% reservation and 50% fits come first serve. Basically a paved parking area backed up to the beach. They fill up very fast. New Brighton is on a cliff overlooking the beach with easy access to the beach. These sites are wooded and very nice. Both of the beaches are prime beaches. Not too windy and family oriented. Keep in mind that summer usually brings fog to the area. It usually burns off before noon but San Francisco can stay cool all day long.



As far as Big Basin, it is just beautiful up there. I think you will enjoy it. If they are full, there are a couple of privately owned parks nearby.

Empire Grade Rd is not the most trailer friendly road out there. You would probably be happier going back Mount Herman Rd to Hwy 17 south then hit SR-1 north along the coast.

I hope this helps, and have fun. 

Brian

PS let me know when you are going; I'll stop in and say howdy. I live in Aptos, about 2 miles from Seacliff and New Brighton


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Back in the days of yore, when we lived in Hollister, we camped at New Brighton Beach several times. We felt it was the best beach campground in the area. The sites right on the bluff, overlooking the beach, have a great view of Monterey Bay. This was in our pre-Outback days when we had a Coleman Sea Pine, so we had no trouble squeezing into some of the smaller sites. Not all sites can accomodate a full-size TT easily, so when you make reservations, pay close attention to site length.

Bob


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We just got our new Outback 250rs this winter and have only been camping twice - both times to New Brighton State Beach







, as we have determined that it is the most kid-friendly, dog-friendly, trailer-friendly campground on the coast that we can find so far. My girlfriend said she was looking for a space for the summer, and that they're already booked up for July, and I think August too. So, make sure you jump on the any state park camping reservations fast! I've heard good things about Henry Coe State Park, too. We want to camp at Big Basin but it says no trailers over 27 feet, and we're just over, so not sure if we can fit there...


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

mommy2boyz said:


> We just got our new Outback 250rs this winter and have only been camping twice - both times to New Brighton State Beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry!! I said "Henry Coe" and I MEANT Henry Cowell State Park!! Henry Coe is totally inland.....


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> We just got our new Outback 250rs this winter and have only been camping twice - both times to New Brighton State Beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mommy2boyz - Thanks for your heads up on scheduling! I need to get going on the reservations now! We also had "Henry Cowell" on our list of places to see - I think we will see it from another "base camp" though and not camp there.

Many thanks to you all.


----------

